# what to look for when buying a pigeon



## kajupakhi (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi Guys,
HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE!!!!!
I am thinking of buying some pigeons from the market in India so that my beloved pet pegions there can have more friends of their type(indoor pigeons)...however me n my family never bought pigeons from an Indian market/bazaar (which is usually EXTREMELY NOISY AND CROWDED WITH hundredes of birds kept in small netted baskets for sale)... so I was just wondering amidst all these hundreds of birds how will I find out which bird will make a good indoor pigeon and also HOW WILL I MAKE SURE THAT THE BIRD HAS NO DISEASE that would infect my beloved pet pigeons at home?
I mean ...should I look inside the mouth of these pigeons? should I look at the pupil in their eyes? any suggestions on how to look for a healthy bird r wellcome.
I want to buy 2 female , healthy,indoor feral pegeons.
thanks a lot in advance for all your help
kajupakhi


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi there, 

Yes, I see the dilemma you're in. Well there is NO way to be sure a pigeon is healthy by just looking at it there are some ways to pick out a healthier bird. Check the eyes, make sure they are clear, bright and free from crusty growths or watering. The eyes should be alert and move around a lot at different stimulae. The eyelids should be smooth and not swollen and as well have no growths - unless the breed has heavy eye skin such as some homers or carrier pigeons. The feathers should be shiny, smooth and well formed - free from bald patches, abnormal bends or a "moth eaten" look. You need to pick up the bird and feel it's breast to see that it's not underweight and you can check the mouth/throat for canker/pox lessions. Check the feet for mites and under the wings. Mites on the legs or feet will show as raised scales that are somewhat inflamed. The nostrils should be free of mucous and clear and the bird should breath easily so listen to how it sounds. Generally, the bird should be active and aware and look very nice but not subdued and fluffed out. Hope this helps a bit. You should also be able to tell whether a bird is "friendly" by picking him/her up and seeing their reaction to being held. Of course, most pigeons will become quite tame otherwise if given lots of tender love and care


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Any bird you pick out. I would not introduce it to your birds until You have kept it in isolation For about 1 month. Any unseen health problems will show at this time. You can worm it. treat while it isolatated. Crowded birds Are prone to get something. I think I would rather ask around find a person that keeps pigeons and visit them. Ask them questions about there birds And buy them from the source. Safer that way. And yes a pigeon will adapt to its place. So making a personal pet just takes time.


----------



## kajupakhi (Aug 2, 2004)

thanks Brad and Re Lee for all your advice and suggestions...they r very usefull indeed..will let u guys know when I buy one...I have dropped the idea of buying from a bazaar,now I am looking for fancier...THANKS AGAIN


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Buying a Pigeon*

Pigeon Pal pretty much covered the how to spot a healthy bird already. But I would like to add, that purchasing a pigeon should be pretty much like purchasing any other animal such as a dog. You would want to avoid a "pet shop", instead seek out a reputable breeder. 
You mentioned your desire for a "feral", by dictionary definition, if the bird is being housed and cared for by an owner, then it is no longer really a feral. Ideally the owner will have knowledge in the care of his birds, and at least here in the states, that would mean that they have recieved their various vaccinations. The fancier may own various "pure bred" birds, but may be willing to part with a healthy bird that is simply not "breeding quality" for a very reasonable cost.
This may cut down on the possibility that you would acquire a bird that could infect your current birds, but this is not fool proof. It is still best to keep the bird seperate from the others for at least several weeks.


----------



## tashfia (Feb 25, 2011)

My pegions are facing some problems with there eyes.They have sort of boils on it.What should i do to cure them?


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

kajupakhi,

Never ever go to market to buy pets.... they are handled very badly and most of the birds will be in a unhealthy condition. Just search for a breeder near your area and he should be able to help you. There are lots of fanciers but you need to find a good one.


----------

